# Dog poop stink on floor! Ack!



## longshadowfarms

Stuck in a bit of a mess here with Jesse - he's been taking Rimadyl for his arthritis pain but the Rimadyl upset his stomach. Liquid poop ALL OVER the pantry (he really was trying not to do it in the house). I gave him rice yesterday and pepto bismol but it happened again overnight. I'll be sure to leave the door open to the outside tonight for his sake AND mine! Not much else I can really do at the moment. It is time for him to be PTS - he's really not been happy since Josh and Piper died and his arthritis is really bothering him a lot more these last few weeks (which is why I started the Rimadyl). Unfortunately DH is on a manhunt for the guy who shot a Trooper here in NY and is working from 6 am to 10 pm every day. Even if I could work out the logistics of putting Jesse to sleep, I know DH would want to be there. Anyway, I'm making a long story longer. Anyone have any tips on getting out the smell??? It is a hardwood floor and even after DH cleaned it thoroughly yesterday, it smelled even in the evening. I'm not sure what he used to clean it. I did it this morning with Dawn soap and Oxine (sort of like bleach without the odor) and then used lemon juice to try to cut down the smell. Left the windows open all day yesterday but it didn't seem to help! I can't use bleach because it aggravates my asthma. Windows open aren't great for my asthma either but the stink is TERRIBLE! Anyone have any low-odor tips???? I have to go out and run some errands later so I could pick up something if need be.


----------



## fordson major

sorry too here your pups having problems. :Bawling: 2 cups baking soda and 1 galwater ,then scrub the floor walls what ever got hit. leave for 15-30 minutes then mop. then a dose of vinegar and water (do not combine the steps, makes big fizz) . you can then use pinesol too clean or whatever you would mop with.


----------



## longshadowfarms

ford major said:


> sorry too here your pups having problems. :Bawling: 2 cups baking soda and 1 galwater ,then scrub the floor walls what ever got hit. leave for 15-30 minutes then mop. then a dose of vinegar and water (do not combine the steps, makes big fizz) . you can then use pinesol too clean or whatever you would mop with.


Thanks! Didn't think of baking soda and/or vinegar. I'm running on not much sleep too. Staying up late to wait for DH and feed him (he can't get food while on surveillance despite what you see on TV) and getting up early to get him going. I can't use pinesol but I did the rest - still stinks but we'll see if it disipates as the day goes on. I've had dogs with occasional poop for almost 20 yrs on these floors and never had one stink like this where the smell just won't come out. :stars: Poor Jesse!


----------



## Dee

I can't use Pinesol or the others either. If the vinegar didn't cut it, you may want to get a product called Petastic, it is a natural enzyme that will "eat" the waste and smell will be totally gone. (smells a little stronger while it is working so don't worry) Do not get Nature's Miracle, they changed their formula so it no longer works well (actually, Petastic is Nature's Miracle. Nature's Miracle didn't want to pay for the patent any more and is working off it's name)

Sorry about Jesse. Hope hubby finishes safe and soon.


----------



## NCGirl

I agree, Nature's Miracle no longer works!!

We have had 4 German Shepherds in the house all with a tummy virus and our house has been a mess this past 2 weeks. Not one of the dogs has had an accident in the house in YEARS and now they have all had several... Oh My the SMELL!! I think we are gonna just have to pack up an MOVE!

I have heard that petastic does the job. Perhaps you can try that and report back!

Sorry to hear about your dog not doing well. I hope the Rimadyl stops the upset tummy and starts helping.


----------



## Yvonne

OUT Pet Stain and Odor Remover has worked for me. Doesn't bother my allergies. Safe on sealed wood floors.


----------



## Old Dog

Use Cimetidine basically an otc Tagamet will help the tummy. get it at the drugstore.


----------



## longshadowfarms

The diarrhea has finally stopped, probably a combination of just rice to eat, lots of pepto bismol and no more Rimadyl.

The baking soda and vinegar helped a lot but I'll still need to use something else to get all the stink. I never did get out to run my errands the other day so I haven't gotten anything yet. Thanks all for the tips! Hopefully tomorrow I can get out and get something.


----------



## Willowynd

They used to carry is at Meijer stores- for carpets in the pet aisle. This is good enough to get tom cat urine out of a mattress- I used full strength for that. I swear by it. I have not bought any since getting hardwood floors as I had no need for it. But I will have to get some as the cat I gave away a few weeks ago had a favorite spot on my drapes which puddle on my laminated hardwood floors- and it took off the protective layer and seeped into the wood. I can still smell cat urine on humid days. :flame: I do know UPCO carries it- or they did a while back. If your interested, I can let you know where I find it.


----------



## Tango

I've used Nilodor- haven't ordered it in a few years and had forgotten about it. Thanks for the reminder Willowynd. At the time I got it through a kennel supply catalog can probably be found online.


----------



## Laura Workman

The woman who rented my little house for three years, where part of the floor was unfinished concrete (long story), had four dogs. One was geriatric and not reliable. Well, she WAS reliable, in that you could count on her to mess on the floor if she was inside, and she was always inside. In fact, they all were. When she moved out, she scrubbed the place down, but it still reeked. The nasties had soaked into the concrete. I told her I'd like her to fix it, or I'd have to try and I'd charge my attempts, including my time, against her deposit. She was chagrined - had become accustomed to the smell and didn't realize she hadn't gotten rid of it. However, she works in a nursing home, and evidently they have some stuff there that is SERIOUS about getting out odors. The next time we went back to check, there was no dog odor. There was chemical odor, but that faded over the next few weeks. Probably would have been much faster, but the house was unoccupied and closed. There is still no dog smell in that house. Totally amazing! If I ever have such a problem again, I'm calling a nursing home to find out what that stuff is!


----------



## blue gecko

After a recent skunk incident I came up with a formula using Biz (laundry enzyme) and Simple Green. It worked so well on the dogs (and the smell inside my house...its a long story) that I've tried to share it where ever possible. Per gallon of water 1/2 cup Biz and 1/2-1cup Simple Green. For a 1L spritz bottle I use 1 or 2 Tbs Biz and a couple of capfuls of Simple Green. I make a stronger version for general cleaning. You won't believe how it takes the greasy mess off the top of the fridge! 
It's amazing what you can come up with in a pinch. You might want to test a small area first just to make sure you won't damage your floors. Good Luck. B


----------



## titansrunfarm

Sam's Club sells this stuff called OdoBan, I'd reckon WalMart would have it too. I used it on the floors and cabinets when my dogs got into the grease can one night while I was at work, I could smell "it" before I got in the door next morning - yuck!


----------



## mwhit

As I was reading down I was thinking OdoBan as well-- I don't think Walmart has it-- only Sam's. It even works on cat 'spray'  for skunk on dogs use coke, peroxide and dawn dish soap (I forgot proportions, but I have the recipe somewhere) it works great although may slightly bleach their coat. I wouldn't use it on my floor, but great for dogs


----------

